# How to pay GST Australia - Uber refuses to pay



## ChristopherWill (Jan 8, 2017)

Uber believes they do not need to pay GST. The ATO says otherwise. As such uber does not charge the customer GST and does not pay it from their 25% cut but expects you to pay it on the full fair before they take their cut. 

What a joke.

How does everyone deal with this? 

Any one use a good accountant?


----------

